# What is the most efficient amount of points?



## bendadin (Dec 18, 2020)

I want to pick up a WM resale contract. So if I wanted only one contract (and maybe deposit to II) what size contract should I get?


----------



## Eric B (Dec 18, 2020)

There are a number of different schools of thought on this.  From the perspective of just getting access to the ability to book bonus time, Monday Madness, etc., as cash stays without needing the housekeeping (HK) tokens, a 5K WM account would get you that at the lowest annual cost.  It does have about the highest cost per credit as a result of the formula used to set the dues, but you can alleviate that by using a low MF non-WM TS through the Exchange Plus program (similar to the Club Wyndham PIC program, but available to resale owners); for a 2 BR Red week deposited into RCI plus a $129 fee you can get 8K WM credits plus one HK and one guest certificate.  You can do that with four weeks per year; my experience is that I can get credits, HK, and GC for less than my WM account's native ones through the judicious use of other TS.

Other considerations would be multiples of 10K to maximize your HK and GC allotment.  Overall, it really depends on how you plan to use the account.  You will also hear some recommendations for owning more than one account in order to have more access to waitlists, etc.


----------



## K2Quick (Dec 18, 2020)

It kind of depends on how much you plan on using it.  10K will get you a week in a 2BR in red season at most resorts.  That same 10K will allow you to trade into a 2BR high season week in either RCI or II.  You can rent in or out up to twice the number of credits in your account (so for example, a 10K account could have up to 20K credits transferred from another WM owner) and lately the credits have been obtainable for quite a bit less than maintenance fees.  Given that, I'd probably buy no larger than a 10K account unless you plan to use more than 3 high season weeks per year.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 18, 2020)

To tag on to the above posts, you may want to look at the credits required to stay at the resorts you expect you'll want to visit, and buy accordingly.  For me, a 12K account worked best.  But with the options to borrow credits ahead and renting credits from others, you can book into just about anything available to you, if you don't need to do the same thing the following year. If you do, you can get yourself into a perpetual "borrowing ahead" situation, which can be a challenge if you want a second vacation in the same use year.

Also, it goes without saying, to do your research on where you expect you'll want to vacation.  Looking at a WorldMark resort map, they're located all over the world, but resale buyers aren't generally able to book the South Pacific or Australian resorts.  Some WM The Club options won't be available to you unless you buy from the Developer. Be sure to do your due diligence.  Buyer beware.

Dave


----------



## bendadin (Dec 18, 2020)

Eric B said:


> There are a number of different schools of thought on this.  From the perspective of just getting access to the ability to book bonus time, Monday Madness, etc., as cash stays without needing the housekeeping (HK) tokens, a 5K WM account would get you that at the lowest annual cost.  It does have about the highest cost per credit as a result of the formula used to set the dues, but you can alleviate that by using a low MF non-WM TS through the Exchange Plus program (similar to the Club Wyndham PIC program, but available to resale owners); for a 2 BR Red week deposited into RCI plus a $129 fee you can get 8K WM credits plus one HK and one guest certificate.  You can do that with four weeks per year; my experience is that I can get credits, HK, and GC for less than my WM account's native ones through the judicious use of other TS.
> 
> Other considerations would be multiples of 10K to maximize your HK and GC allotment.  Overall, it really depends on how you plan to use the account.  You will also hear some recommendations for owning more than one account in order to have more access to waitlists, etc.



I've not heard of this. Do I have to have a WM account to begin with? And can I then trade into II or just use in WM? I've got a Wyndham account and an RCI account so I have no lack of travel options. I just want MORE travel options.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 18, 2020)

Remember that in addition to Booking with Points Worldmark has 3 cash options. They are Inventory Specials, Bonus Time, and Monday Madness. So named because the list of available Resorts normally changes on Mondays. Inventory Specials change periodically. They are mainly midweek but some places will include weekends. Bonus Time is for short fuzed stays.

You get 1 Housekeeping Credit for 5,000 to 19,999 Points. At 20,000 you get a 2nd Housekkeping Credit and then an additional one for every 10,000 Points. You get 1 Guest Certificate for every 10,000 Points or part thereof. So an Account with 10,000 Points gets 1 Guest Certificate. An Account with 11,000 Points gets 2 Guest Certificates.

The Maintenance Fee schedule is set up in 2,500 Point Blocks. So a person with 9,000 Points would pay the same yearly gross Maintenance Fee as a person with 10,000 Points.

Also while your gross amount of Maintenance Fee will go up the more Points you own. The amount of Maintenance Fee per Point goes down as you own more Points.

Each Account is limited to the number of Wait Lists (4) per Account. There are also limitations on Bonus Time and Monday Madness per Account. So the there can be advantages to having multiple Accounts. But your Gross Maintenance Fees would be a bit larger.

To use the "PIC" like Program you have to have a Worldmark Account.

There are active sales of WM Accounts on EBay, TUG, and www.wmowners.com/forum. I have found the least cost is on EBAY. When I last looked at WM Accounts for sale on TUG all the WM owners appear to over value their accounts.There is also an active market for renting 1 time use Points on www.wmowners.com/forum. This is a site for Owners by Owners. There is no tie to Wyndham or Worldmark the Club. As someone else mentioned there is a 2X limitation on rental Points in/out.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 18, 2020)

I think 7500 points is best on small accounts. The MF is the same for 6000 - 7500 points. Even so, I like multiple 10,000 point WM accounts the best.

Bill


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 18, 2020)

bendadin said:


> I want to pick up a WM resale contract. So if I wanted only one contract (and maybe deposit to II) what size contract should I get?



Whenever you make your decision, make sure you weigh in getting a legacy Marriott week or DC trust points. The good Marriott weeks aren't on II to non Marriott owners because of Marriott priority. I want Worldmark more than Marriott for financial reasons, but if I could afford it, I would prefer to own Marriott over Worldmark to expand my options beyond just Club Wyndham. I probably will own all three once I'm more financially stable, but if I were in your situation, I'd want to expand to Marriott more because the resorts are exponentially nicer. Just look at Marriott Maui Ocean Club vs. Worldmark Kihei and you will see what I mean. Both are on Maui (which Club Wyndham doesn't have a property there). 

If you just want to be able to book the Worldmark only prime locations (Fiji, Yellowstone, etc) a 5k account is your best bet because you can just rent credits on WMowners.com up to double your annual allotment, so in reality you can book up to 15,000 credits a year with a 5k account for the same costs as owning 15k credits. It just requires you to know how to rent credits from trusted members on WMowners.


----------



## bendadin (Dec 19, 2020)

cbyrne1174 said:


> Whenever you make your decision, make sure you weigh in getting a legacy Marriott week or DC trust points. The good Marriott weeks aren't on II to non Marriott owners because of Marriott priority. I want Worldmark more than Marriott for financial reasons, but if I could afford it, I would prefer to own Marriott over Worldmark to expand my options beyond just Club Wyndham. I probably will own all three once I'm more financially stable, but if I were in your situation, I'd want to expand to Marriott more because the resorts are exponentially nicer. Just look at Marriott Maui Ocean Club vs. Worldmark Kihei and you will see what I mean. Both are on Maui (which Club Wyndham doesn't have a property there).
> 
> If you just want to be able to book the Worldmark only prime locations (Fiji, Yellowstone, etc) a 5k account is your best bet because you can just rent credits on WMowners.com up to double your annual allotment, so in reality you can book up to 15,000 credits a year with a 5k account for the same costs as owning 15k credits. It just requires you to know how to rent credits from trusted members on WMowners.



Learn yet another system? I think that I am too old. I just looked at one listing and that transfer fee for Marriott is big nut. Not only is it a big nut coming in, it will be a big nut to get it back out. 

I am considering a WM because I bought a Ko Olina stay but we didn't dare make the jump to Hawaii with the restrictions. I even had the double negative Covid tests, too. And it was the only time I did a big rental like this. Normally I just have to clean up my own messes but now someone else has to do it for me. 

I'm thinking to start with something small. It takes time and work to learn these systems and they are usually a moving target as well.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 19, 2020)

bendadin said:


> I've not heard of this. Do I have to have a WM account to begin with? And can I then trade into II or just use in WM? I've got a Wyndham account and an RCI account so I have no lack of travel options. I just want MORE travel options.



You have to have a WM account to use Exchange Plus.  Once you've converted the week to credits and tokens, you can use them any way that you use WM credits, which can make this a method of using an RCI-only TS for trades in II.  You can also use them to book a WM week and deposit it in an independent exchange such as SFX or ThirdHome, which you could do with your Wyndham account already.


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Dec 19, 2020)

bendadin said:


> Learn yet another system? I think that I am too old. I just looked at one listing and that transfer fee for Marriott is big nut. Not only is it a big nut coming in, it will be a big nut to get it back out.
> 
> I am considering a WM because I bought a Ko Olina stay but we didn't dare make the jump to Hawaii with the restrictions. I even had the double negative Covid tests, too. And it was the only time I did a big rental like this. Normally I just have to clean up my own messes but now someone else has to do it for me.
> 
> I'm thinking to start with something small. It takes time and work to learn these systems and they are usually a moving target as well.



You can always just start with a 5k WM account and get an II membership, then evaluate if you also want to add an every other year legacy Marriott week for about $750/year in MF later. They both use the same II account. Legacy Marriott weeks don't have a minimum club fee, you just have to pay for an II ownership. Therefore, owning a week every other year costs the same per week as owning 5 weeks a year in Marriott. You just buy an every other year 2 bedroom lock-off at Grand Chateau or Grande Vista, split the lock off for $99 and deposit both into II and get 2 weeks worth of Marriott priority deposits. DC trust points are the expensive ones to buy resale.

Legacy Marriott weeks don't require much knowledge to use. I had a harder time understanding Wyndham's system than Marriott. There is almost no difference between a resale and retail owner in the Marriott system, only that resale owners have to use II to exchange their week and can't convert it to DC trust points. Taking a 2 bedroom lock off, splitting it and dumping it into II is about 30-50% cheaper than using DC trust points if you book a week with high trading power, like 4th of July at Grande Vista in Orlando. Last I checked, getting an every other year 2 bedroom lock off at either Grand Chateau or Grande Vista was only about $750-$1000 to buy in.  

I'm just suggesting this because you are asking what size WM to buy. Once you have an II membership, you may see those beautiful Marriott properties that you can't access with WM and want to add on Marriott later, so that's another reason why I'm suggesting just to start with 5k and rent the additional credits you want off other owners. If you buy too many WM points and decide you want access to Hawaii Marriott locations, you will have to sell your WM points.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 19, 2020)

Spend some time on www.wmowners.com/forum. It costs nothing to join. Go through the many threads and you can learn a lot. Also the Members are happy to help new folks.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 20, 2020)

bendadin said:


> I've not heard of this. Do I have to have a WM account to begin with? And can I then trade into II or just use in WM? I've got a Wyndham account and an RCI account so I have no lack of travel options. I just want MORE travel options.





Eric B said:


> You have to have a WM account to use Exchange Plus.  Once you've converted the week to credits and tokens, you can use them any way that you use WM credits, which can make this a method of using an RCI-only TS for trades in II.  You can also use them to book a WM week and deposit it in an independent exchange such as SFX or ThirdHome, which you could do with your Wyndham account already.



It's also worth looking over the governing documents.  In addition to the WorldMark Guidelines, there is a document called "the Exchange Network (TEN) Agreement" that covers how WorldMark interacts with RCI and II and how the Exchange Plus program agrees.  You can find it on the owners' side of the WorldMark website; I've attached a copy of it to this post as well.


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 20, 2020)

Although a 5000 point account would have the lowest maintenance fees they are hard to find and seem to cost more per point than larger accounts. Also you will be renting in points every year even to take one standard vacation week. Yes it's easy but still a bit of a hassle. I started with a 10,000 point account which was great but then bought and combined it with another 10,000 point account since I was always out of points. Except for this year I am still always out of points. When we can travel again if worldmark brings back the availability to book 1 night at a resort I would like to find a 5000-7000 point account to keep seperate to have double the waitlists, inventory specials, bonus time and Monday madness.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 20, 2020)

bendadin said:


> Learn yet another system? I think that I am too old. I just looked at one listing and that transfer fee for Marriott is big nut. Not only is it a big nut coming in, it will be a big nut to get it back out.
> 
> I am considering a WM because I bought a Ko Olina stay but we didn't dare make the jump to Hawaii with the restrictions. I even had the double negative Covid tests, too. And it was the only time I did a big rental like this. Normally I just have to clean up my own messes but now someone else has to do it for me.
> 
> I'm thinking to start with something small. It takes time and work to learn these systems and they are usually a moving target as well.


FYI you can find some bargains on a Worldmark ownership. I started out picking up a free 5k with 9k available then added a 20k 11/2020 with 36k available for $675. Price included all closing and transfer fees. The 20k ended up having 46k available.  The bonus time cash option is a great benefit IMHO. The wait list feature also helps eliminates the daily waste of time checking to see if a room or upgrade becomes available.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 21, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> Although a 5000 point account would have the lowest maintenance fees they are hard to find and seem to cost more per point than larger accounts. Also you will be renting in points every year even to take one standard vacation week. Yes it's easy but still a bit of a hassle. I started with a 10,000 point account which was great but then bought and combined it with another 10,000 point account since I was always out of points. Except for this year I am still always out of points. When we can travel again if worldmark brings back the availability to book 1 night at a resort I would like to find a 5000-7000 point account to keep seperate to have double the waitlists, inventory specials, bonus time and Monday madness.


Do you use one night stays often? I would think it would be cheaper to use bonus time then to pay the HK fee along with using your points.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm in the market for a Free 5K if anyone is unloading.  

I want it primarily for MM and IS, as the Texas resorts I want to stay at are very frequently on this list.  I have access to these via Wyndham Club Pass but without VIPP available for discounts, MM or IS is actually a cheaper path.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 21, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> I'm in the market for a Free 5K if anyone is unloading.
> 
> I want it primarily for MM and IS, as the Texas resorts I want to stay at are very frequently on this list.  I have access to these via Wyndham Club Pass but without VIPP available for discounts, MM or IS is actually a cheaper path.


Bonus time is also a great bargain. I have one if you are interested. No points will be available until 8/1/2021. Buyer pays all closing and resort transfer fees. You can pick closing or transfer company. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 21, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> To use the "PIC" like Program you have to have a Worldmark Account.



Is there a restriction on the type of week it is or type of resort it is.  I have a resort Loreley, that I have not divested yet, it has a cheap MF and I wonder if it would qualify for the WM version of PIC?


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 21, 2020)

I have no idea. Once you are a WM Member call OC.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 21, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Is there a restriction on the type of week it is or type of resort it is.  I have a resort Loreley, that I have not divested yet, it has a cheap MF and I wonder if it would qualify for the WM version of PIC?



I posted all of the rules that exist for the Exchange Plus program, which is th PIC-like program, in post #13.  The only restriction seems to be that the resort has to exchange in RCI or II.  I've used weeks at Massanutten.  Credits earned for a week are based on the number of bedrooms and the season.  Loreley appears to be RCI resort is #0367 and shows red season as the first couple of weeks in April and the second half of May through early November in 2020 - if your week is fixed in that range or floating and you can deposit one in that range it should workout.  Not all owner care reps are knowledgeable on the program, so calling might not actually help.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 22, 2020)

Eric B said:


> I posted all of the rules that exist for the Exchange Plus program, which is th PIC-like program, in post #13.  The only restriction seems to be that the resort has to exchange in RCI or II.  I've used weeks at Massanutten.  Credits earned for a week are based on the number of bedrooms and the season.  Loreley appears to be RCI resort is #0367 and shows red season as the first couple of weeks in April and the second half of May through early November in 2020 - if your week is fixed in that range or floating and you can deposit one in that range it should workout.  Not all owner care reps are knowledgeable on the program, so calling might not actually help.



I looked through that TEN agreement, but it doesn't give any info on what you get for points in exchange.  It just lays out the $129 fee to do it. 

So If I have a White season 2 BR that is worth 27 TPUs in RCI that I pay $450 in MF.  What is that worth in WM Credits.  Or does TEN only take red season weeks?  Any Idea?


----------



## Tacoma (Dec 22, 2020)

dgalati yes picking up one or two nights on bonus time is cheaper than points and HK fees. That's why for a few years I would like to have 2 memberships so I can pick up bonus time on both of them. With bonus time you can only have one reservation at a time (I think) and none can be longer than 4 nights. The earliest you can book your next bonus time is the day you check out of your bonus time reservation. So having 2 accounts would allow me to piece together either a few nights at different resorts while travelling or even 2 consecutive stays at one resort but perhaps in different room types where normally I would have to pay housekeeping. I could also put a different second name on the account to avoid guest certificate fees if I could figure out who is likely to use my account the most.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 22, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> I looked through that TEN agreement, but it doesn't give any info on what you get for points in exchange.  It just lays out the $129 fee to do it.
> 
> So If I have a White season 2 BR that is worth 27 TPUs in RCI that I pay $450 in MF.  What is that worth in WM Credits.  Or does TEN only take red season weeks?  Any Idea?



Here's the form for accomplishing the Exchange Plus process with WorldMark for RCI weeks.  The grid for credits granted is included on the form; it's 6,000 credits for a White 2 BR plus one HK token and one GC.  That would make credits for that one 9.65 cents each, disregarding the value of the HK token ($116 for a 2 BR in 2021).  For a Red week it's 8,000 credits, which would be 7.2375 cents per credit, also discounting the value of the HK token.  If you take into account the HK token value for a 2 BR it winds up being ~7.7 cents per credit White and ~5.8 cents per credit Red.  

For comparison, a 5K account comes in at 11.8 cents per credit (discounting the HK value) or 9.5 cents per credit taking into account the HK value for a 2 BR.  With a 10K account, the cost per credit is 9.5 cents or 8.4 cents and a 20K account (with 2 HKs) would be 8.4 cents or 7.2 cents.  The value of an HK token varies depending on the room size, so YMMV.  As a result, though, a White Exchange Plus week like yours comes in around the efficiency of having a 10K account while a Red one does better than a 20K account.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 22, 2020)

So Loreley resort does offer RCI Points, but mine ownership is NOT RCI points, as it is still in weeks only.  Does that mean the week is eligible or not, do you know?


----------



## Eric B (Dec 22, 2020)

I've used a Woodstone at Massanutten week that is in a similar situation; the resort is an RCI points resort, but my week is not enrolled in RCI points.  Because mine has gone through, I believe that yours would as well.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 22, 2020)

Eric B said:


> I've used a Woodstone at Massanutten week that is in a similar situation; the resort is an RCI points resort, but my week is not enrolled in RCI points.  Because mine has gone through, I believe that yours would as well.



Good to know.  HICV has a similar type of system that WM has and they will not accept the Loreley because the resort is IN RCI Points even if my week is not.   That is why I was asking.  HICV fee is only $75 to deposit, this WM one is more at $129.

I have too many TPUs so I am always looking for other options, and this might be one.


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 22, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Good to know.  HICV has a similar type of system that WM has and they will not accept the Loreley because the resort is IN RCI Points even if my week is not.   That is why I was asking.  HICV fee is only $75 to deposit, this WM one is more at $129.
> 
> I have too many TPUs so I am always looking for other options, and this might be one.



The verbiage around the WM program is the same as the HICV program. If HICV won't take it I doubt WM will. 

It's interesting, because the HICV program uses TPU whereas the WM uses size/season.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 22, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> The verbiage around the WM program is the same as the HICV program. If HICV won't take it I doubt WM will.
> 
> It's interesting, because the HICV program uses TPU whereas the WM uses size/season.



Except @Eric B posted above that they take his Woodstone at Massanutten week which is a week at a RCI Points resort.  So I guess I will need to investigate more.


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 22, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Except @Eric B posted above that they take his Woodstone at Massanutten week which is a week at a RCI Points resort.  So I guess I will need to investigate more.



True. You could try it. I'm pretty sure that limitation (which is in both sets of docs) is RCI imposed as they don't want competition for their points conversion products.

If RCI has missed flagging Eric's Massanutten resort that's awesome for him. But if they flagged yours at HIVC I bet they will flag it on the WM end as well.

Obviously, the only way to be sure is to try, but I wouldn't buy it just for that. If you're going to get one for MM/IS its worth a try for sure.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 22, 2020)

Actually, the wording on the RCI Exchange Plus form on the subject is pretty specific that "Weeks associated with the RCI Points Program are not eligible for exchange through the Exchange Plus Program" rather than "Weeks at a resort that is associated with the RCI Points Program...."  It's more similar to the limitation on Wyndham PIC-eligible weeks, which is open to weeks at a resort that's associated with the RCI Points Program, but not enrolled in it.

The other thing to consider is that RCI, Club Wyndham, and WorldMark are all Wyndham Destinations products, so allowing weeks that could be in the RCI Points program to be used in Exchange Plus for WorldMark or the Wyndham PIC Program isn't really taking business away from Wyndham Destinations, but instead a different pair of methods for Wyndham Destinations to obtain the inventory for rental (for a fee) from owners that don't want to be in a continuous program like RCI Points.  Not really sure about what the restriction is for HICV and weeks in that sort of program is, but it appears to be more of a contractual relationship between RCI and HICV rather than something RCI can do unilaterally or to sister-components of the same corporation.


----------



## ski_sierra (Dec 22, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> I'm in the market for a Free 5K if anyone is unloading.
> 
> I want it primarily for MM and IS, as the Texas resorts I want to stay at are very frequently on this list.  I have access to these via Wyndham Club Pass but without VIPP available for discounts, MM or IS is actually a cheaper path.



MM/IS costs about 10/8 cents with taxes. Depending on how many credits your reservation is for, MM/IS might not be cheaper than renting credits from others and paying house keeping. When I bought my account, I thought I'd use some MM/IS/BT, but I don't find it cheaper for my travel style.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 22, 2020)

HICV wording is as follows..... so it is pretty clear.  Don't think that WM wording is as clear, based on @Eric B comments.






WM wording is a bit more loose...
The Qualified Timeshare Week must be located at a resort that is affiliated with an External Exchange Program (RCI or II) so that Member is able to obtain a confirmed space bank from the External Exchange Program.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 22, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> dgalati yes picking up one or two nights on bonus time is cheaper than points and HK fees. That's why for a few years I would like to have 2 memberships so I can pick up bonus time on both of them. With bonus time you can only have one reservation at a time (I think) and none can be longer than 4 nights. The earliest you can book your next bonus time is the day you check out of your bonus time reservation. So having 2 accounts would allow me to piece together either a few nights at different resorts while travelling or even 2 consecutive stays at one resort but perhaps in different room types where normally I would have to pay housekeeping. I could also put a different second name on the account to avoid guest certificate fees if I could figure out who is likely to use my account the most.


I like this stategy.


----------



## bizaro86 (Dec 22, 2020)

ski_sierra said:


> MM/IS costs about 10/8 cents with taxes. Depending on how many credits your reservation is for, MM/IS might not be cheaper than renting credits from others and paying house keeping. When I bought my account, I thought I'd use some MM/IS/BT, but I don't find it cheaper for my travel style.



Good point. For instance, Marble Falls has 13% tax. That is payable on cash reservations, but not credits. So that is an offset to the HK for credit reservations.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 23, 2020)

bizaro86 said:


> Good point. For instance, Marble Falls has 13% tax. That is payable on cash reservations, but not credits. So that is an offset to the HK for credit reservations.



What is tax on Hunt and New Braunfels?  Does anyone know?


----------



## Eric B (Dec 23, 2020)

Doesn't look like there are taxes on those (Stablewood Springs and New Braunfells).  The ones that have taxes include a link to the attached file on their pages in the resort gallery.  That link is midway down on the right side.  See, e.g., the following for Marble Falls:









						Discover WorldMark by Wyndham timeshare vacations.
					

Find more time to share with WorldMark by Wyndham. Discover 200+ resorts in sought-after destinations and begin planning your timeshare vacation today.




					www.worldmarktheclub.com
				




The two you asked about don't have that link and aren't listed in the document on tax information.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 24, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Doesn't look like there are taxes on those (Stablewood Springs and New Braunfells).  The ones that have taxes include a link to the attached file on their pages in the resort gallery.  That link is midway down on the right side.  See, e.g., the following for Marble Falls:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, never noticed that Tax info before.  Is there a link someplace to the latest available WM directory online?


----------



## Eric B (Dec 24, 2020)

Here's the link to the 2021 version:









						WorldMark Resort Directory 2020 - 2021
					

Experience our interactive, profoundly engaging digital publication!




					www.nxtbook.com


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 24, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Here's the link to the 2021 version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I think the last edition I had was from 2017.  Is there a summary of fees anywhere, including rates for IS, MM etc?  It is a reservation fee or saving fee like Wyndham Charges.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 24, 2020)

There is inside the owner portion.  I attached a pdf.  It hasn't been updated for the 2021 changes to bonus time and housekeeping charges announced at the link below.









						Discover WorldMark by Wyndham timeshare vacations.
					

Find more time to share with WorldMark by Wyndham. Discover 200+ resorts in sought-after destinations and begin planning your timeshare vacation today.




					www.worldmarktheclub.com


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 24, 2020)

Eric B said:


> There is inside the owner portion.  I attached a pdf.  It hasn't been updated for the 2021 changes to bonus time and housekeeping charges announced at the link below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks that was what I was looking for, but since I am not a WM member I can't navigate there.  

So does this mean there is NO reservation fees?  can someone confirm?


----------



## Eric B (Dec 24, 2020)

That's correct; there are no reservation fees for making a WorldMark reservation with your credits.  There would be for doing a club pass reservation, but you wouldn't be eligible to do that with resale credits anyway.  There's also no fee for canceling so long as you do that before the applicable deadlines.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 24, 2020)

Eric B said:


> That's correct; there are no reservation fees for making a WorldMark reservation with your credits.  There would be for doing a club pass reservation, but you wouldn't be eligible to do that with resale credits anyway.  There's also no fee for canceling so long as you do that before the applicable deadlines.



I wouldn't use Club Pass as I am a Wyndham VIPP owner.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 24, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> I wouldn't use Club Pass as I am a Wyndham VIPP owner.



Didn't think you'd use club pass; VIPP is listed in your resorts owned.  I just figured I'd include that for completeness for other readers.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 24, 2020)

Eric B said:


> Didn't think you'd use club pass; VIPP is listed in your resorts owned.  I just figured I'd include that for completeness for other readers.



Got it.  Makes sense.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 24, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Thanks that was what I was looking for, but since I am not a WM member I can't navigate there.
> 
> So does this mean there is NO reservation fees?  can someone confirm?


Yes no RT fees. Cancel and re book without the hassle or worries of having to pay to use your ownership. The HK fees are also based on room size. Not one size fits all like the Wyndham system.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 26, 2020)

Can you buy an annual Internet access to use while staying at WM? Or is that only available with TravelClub or whatever those perks are called?

If available, what is the price?


----------



## sue1947 (Dec 26, 2020)

Sandy VDH said:


> Can you buy an annual Internet access to use while staying at WM? Or is that only available with TravelClub or whatever those perks are called?
> 
> If available, what is the price?


$50 for 2 devices.  There is nothing in Travelshare that you can't purchase more cheaply elsewhere.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 26, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> dgalati yes picking up one or two nights on bonus time is cheaper than points and HK fees. That's why for a few years I would like to have 2 memberships so I can pick up bonus time on both of them. With bonus time you can only have one reservation at a time (I think) and none can be longer than 4 nights. The earliest you can book your next bonus time is the day you check out of your bonus time reservation. So having 2 accounts would allow me to piece together either a few nights at different resorts while travelling or even 2 consecutive stays at one resort but perhaps in different room types where normally I would have to pay housekeeping. I could also put a different second name on the account to avoid guest certificate fees if I could figure out who is likely to use my account the most.


Great perspective.  I do have 2 accounts and did not know the limitations on having only one bonus time reservation at a time per ownership.


----------



## Eric B (Dec 27, 2020)

Tacoma said:


> dgalati yes picking up one or two nights on bonus time is cheaper than points and HK fees. That's why for a few years I would like to have 2 memberships so I can pick up bonus time on both of them. With bonus time you can only have one reservation at a time (I think) and none can be longer than 4 nights. The earliest you can book your next bonus time is the day you check out of your bonus time reservation. So having 2 accounts would allow me to piece together either a few nights at different resorts while travelling or even 2 consecutive stays at one resort but perhaps in different room types where normally I would have to pay housekeeping. I could also put a different second name on the account to avoid guest certificate fees if I could figure out who is likely to use my account the most.



It's not really as simple as only one reservation at a time; you can go from resort to resort on a road trip for up to four nights total.  You would only need two accounts if you're staying at the same resort going from room to room or if you're trying to set it up to be longer than four nights at a time.  Right now, the minimum two night stay would limit it to two resorts for two nights each, of course.

Here are the limitations on Bonus Time Reservations from the Guidelines (as listed on page 338 of the current Directory):

11. Number of Bonus Time Reservations. An Owner may use as many Bonus Time reservations as possible within the following limitations. An Owner may have only one Bonus Time reservation until the reservation has been completed. If the Bonus Time vacation plan is to stay at more than one Club Resort, then the Owner may make the number of reservations needed, provided the combination
of these reservations is for consecutive nights, and that the Bonus Time does not exceed four (4) nights. An Owner with 5,000 through 19,000 Vacation Credits may use only one Weekend Only Bonus Time reservation each calendar quarter. Owners with 20,000 through 29,000 Vacation Credits shall be entitled to two (2) Weekend Only reservations. One Weekend Only Bonus Time reservation shall be added for each additional block of 10,000 Vacation Credits owned by an Owner.


----------



## Tacoma (Jan 2, 2021)

Thanks Eric I don't know why I thought I could only have one bonus time reservation at a time. I have 20000 points so I could even have 2 weekends in a calendar quarter. Mostly I was thinking of driving trips where I would go from one resort to another. Thanks for clarifying. 

Joan


----------

